# need TO-30 help!



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

well i got a 1953 Ferguson TO-30 for Christmas to restore and i had some ?'s what all should i tune up on it other than plugs oil's and the filters? and should i have to adjust the valves on it?thanks














i tried to post some pics but don't know if you can see them?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and no pictures.........


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

ok thanks i will try again some time.


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

nothing? im only 13 so i don't know very much about what im doing.also does eny body know were i can order a feeler gauge? my mom wont take me to get one so i have to find one online.thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

For feeler gauges, try here. Tons available for under $10.


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd also pick up an I&T manual for that tractor. You can find them online or at many dealers and farm supply stores. They show you how to remove and reinstall things and give you specs for adjustments and torque settings. We had a TO-20 at work for bucking snow, but the carrier bearings went out in the transmission and blew the rear end. Seems the guys who were using it all the time never bothered to check the gear oil in the rear end. I guess they figured it just stopped leaking on its own... :argh:

Does yours have the starter operated by the shift lever? Ours had R,1,2,3,4 and S for starting the tractor. You'd hold the choke out and pull the shift lever back to fire it up. Pretty cool, though the guys tended to hit it accidentally when trying to hit 4th gear. Blew the end off the starter more than once doing that... :argh:


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

OK i got an I&T manual a few days ago for it and adjusted the valves at .013 just like it said but now when I start it and put it in gear it dies what did i do wrong?and up by the water pump its making a noise that kinda sounds like someone tapping chalk on a chalkboard what could that be?and yes you start it with the shift lever.thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you do the setting procedure correctly? You have to make sure you are on the top dead center of the correct cylinder when you make that adjustment. Also note if it is supposed to be a hot or cold adjustment. The tapping could be a push rod knocking due to being out of adjustment


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds a little like the valve adjustment wasn't done quite right. It isn't hard to do but if you can find someone that has actually adjust valve clearance it takes some of the steep out of the learning curve.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

This may sound stupid, You did adjust the valves while the tractor was RUNNING right? 
In any event at your young age you are miles ahead of most adults . Just take your time and Re-READ the manual and follow the instructions as written one step at a time and you will get it done right. 
Good luck, and remember have patience you will figure it out.


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks guys i got it right!but now i have noticed there is coolant in the oil what should i do?thanks Cole


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If there is coolant in the oil, you likely have a bad head gasket or maybe an internal crack in the block. If the tractor has sat for a long time it may just be condensation or rain water entering through the breather.
Have you at least changed the oil?


----------



## ferguson2case (Mar 7, 2012)

Just reading your posts. You'll need to pull the head to check for a broken head gasket. Be very careful, so you will know where the crack in the gasket is. If not there you can get the head checked at a local machine shop or even possibly local High School? If that's not it either, well I don't even like saying cracked block. But? You'll be looking for a replacement. They are available. I wish all the best with your Ferguson. They can be great machines when running. I have a 1952 TO-20, she is rebuilt, restored and runs like a top. When you get yours running, to protect that block from ever freezing, run 100% anti-freeze only.


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok thanks! But now i need some help on my 3 pt after about a week it bleed all the way out and now there is a small dent on the axel from it sitting on it.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

You can do a compression test to check for a leaking gasket. Although I'm not sure how effective this test would be on a well used tractor.

Cheers


----------



## ferguson2case (Mar 7, 2012)

track said:


> Ok thanks! But now i need some help on my 3 pt after about a week it bleed all the way out and now there is a small dent on the axel from it sitting on it.


Sounds like either the o-ring on the piston is worn out or pressure safety valve is stuck in the open position. This is very typical with the age of your Ferguson.

Have you drained out the transmission and differential fluids? With this old of a tractor this needs to be done. Over the years of service dirt (a lot) finds its way in and plugs up everything. It is hard to know about yours from my end but on my '52 TO-20 it had 2" of muck in the bottom of transmission and diff gearboxes. There are drain plugs on the tranny and diff. It is all one big connected cavity on these. But to really get an idea of how mucked up it is you'll have to pull the transmission and rockshaft covers and look inside. 

You'll need 100% mineral oil to refill. You can get this at any tractor house.

What did you find with the coolant in the oil? Is that fixed?

Here is a couple of great sites for parts and information.
www.waltstractors.com
wwwyesterdaystractors.com


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

OK I got the head off! the piston sleeves look good there in a few light scratches in a few of them but nothing bad at all but what I was wondering is when you bring the pistons to the top the block if you push kinda hard it will move is that OK ?it only moves about 1 cm If that but I just want to check.thanks


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

You shouldn't get any movement at all if the piston is at top dead centre, or anywhere else for that matter. I'd say the crank is turning when you press hard.

If a piston is loose, it will smack the head and smack the crank as it goes up and down, causing massive damage to your engine.

Cheers


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

ok well there not center!beacuse they are tuching one side of the but not the other side.but im getting an overhaul kit so it will get fixed.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

track said:


> nothing? im only 13 so i don't know very much about what im doing.also does eny body know were i can order a feeler gauge? my mom wont take me to get one so i have to find one online.thanks


ebay is your friend...

william...


----------



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks!I have another ? how do I tell what size Bearings I will need to buy in my overhaul kit?thanks


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

track said:


> it only moves about 1 cm If that but I just want to check.thanks


It is up and down movement, or sideways movement? And is it 1 cm (10 millimetres) or 1 millimetre of movement?

Cheers


----------

